# Relabelling: Do you have to get a Separate label for each size of your t-shirts?



## fcgw (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello everyone

I am interested in getting labels for my t-shirts. I just wanted to know if I have to get a Separate label for each size shirt? 

Is their a better way to no only have a label with my brand but also the saize of the shirt.


Thanks in advance 


FCGW


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I have seen shirts that had a separate size label than the logo label. In this case, it would be possible to remove just the logo label and add yours.


----------



## tyty0207 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd like to know as well. If there is a 1000 minimum will I have to order 4000 just for s-xl? Or is it 250 per size for the 1000?

also, does alstyle have just the one tag or do they have a separate size tag as well?


----------



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

what i did was purchased the size labels seperate and just had them sewed in under the carelabel. it works out pretty well that way, and i notice many companies also use that method. the cool thing about the size labels are that there standard and are very cheap. i paid 12bucks per size per 1000.

i believ that with most companies that make labels, if they had a 1000 minum order, it would have to be 1000 for each size, not 250. the companie i use does offer a big discount though for additional tags that only differ with size marks, but not as cheap as just purchasing additional standard size tags.
hope that helps.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

We remove all labels including care labels, then sew on our own labels with all required info.


----------



## griffinp (Feb 13, 2008)

what about removing tags
I want to get my labels printed on so I need to remove the tags


----------



## Reezyrelish (Jan 5, 2008)

hey whats up man, i hope u still check this, but anyway i am looking to get tags made, where did you go to get yours?


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

paulo said:


> We remove all labels including care labels, then sew on our own labels with all required info.


Thats cool but alot more work.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

young Robb said:


> Thats cool but alot more work.


Yes it is a lot more work, but we feel branding is very important, and the first impression of the customer when they see that the labels reflect our company rather than a blank they can pick up just about anywhere else.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

paulo said:


> Yes it is a lot more work, but we feel branding is very important, and the first impression of the customer when they see that the labels reflect our company rather than a blank they can pick up just about anywhere else.


Yeah your absolutely right paulo.


----------



## astrocreep (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello everyone. A lot of good information. I was wondering if you guys have a good website to have labels made


----------



## cholt (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out the list of preferred vendors -- there's someone that specializes in clothing labels. Take care!


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

I got labels through ClothingLabels4U and I just got equal numbers of each size. Now that I think of it I should have distributed my tagging just like I distributed my blank shirt buying.


----------



## spudlauncher (Aug 9, 2007)

Doesn't the min 1000 labels mean that they have to be the same? I'm not sure, but wouldn't it require another template for the company to make for each size? Im not too sure on this.

I've used alstyle tshirts in the past, and they are extremely handy when it comes to relabelling; in fact, you can diy. Its easy to remove and doesnt leave many traces.

The bonus is that they come with two tags: )
one tag is the alstyle tag, the one behind is the care and size tag; so you could some money on the size and care stuff.


----------

